# VectorWorks 2



## anobieeins (10. November 2003)

Sorry das ich noch einen Beitrag auf machen muß aber der erste ist geschlossen worden. 

WARUM?

Ich wollte nur wissen wer VectorWorks kennt? Da es scheinbar nicht sehr verbreitet ist.

zzt. habe ich noch keine Frage zu VectorWorks direkt.
Nur hast Du evtl. ein paar Tutorials zum lernen

Gebe ja zu hätte ich in meinem ersten beitrag ja auch schreiben können das ich nur mal wissen möchte wer VectorWorks kennt *schäm* 




LG
Michael


----------



## Thomas Lindner (10. November 2003)

Also mir ist das Programm nicht bekannt. Ich denke über Google läßt sich da evtl. was finden, aber auch nur, wenn das Programm einigermassen bekannt ist.

Wer hat den das Programm entwickelt?
Wie ist der genaue Programmname , inkl. Revision/Versions Nr?
Wie teuer ist das Programm ( Preissegment )?


----------



## anobieeins (10. November 2003)

*@Thomas Lindner*

Vertrieben wird es von ComputerWorks (http://www.computerworks.ch) aus der Schweiz aber auch in Deutschland genauer gesagt in Lörrach sitzt ComputerWorks.

Der Preis liegt zwischen 2490,- und 6500 Euro je nach dem was man braucht on Innenausbau, Maschinenbau, Architektur usw. diese Preise beziehen sich auf Einzelplatz Lizenzen.

Dann sollte man noch Render-Software haben  z.B. Renderworks 620,- aber besser ist Art*lantis 920,- und wenn noch die 10 Material-CDs haben möchte dann liegt es so bei 1380,- Euro

Da ich zzt. eine Weiterbildung zum Holztechniker mach habe ich im Mai die Ligna in Hannover besucht und da sind wir auf das Programm aufmerksam geworden. 
Dort haben wir auch einen Termin ausgemacht zwecks einer Vorführung in der Schule. 

Dort haben wir uns von der leistung des Programms überzeugen können. Auch Art*lantis (von ABVENT) hat man uns gezeigt. So schnell habe ich noch nie ein Möbel gezeichnet und gerendert (incl. Zimmer mit Fenster, Gardinen usw.) dauerte alles in allem ca. 15 Min. (gut wenn man damit umgehen kann)

Wir haben auch eine DEMO - Version bekommen mit der man ganz gut arbeiten kann aber nicht speichern, druckem usw. 

Schöne Grüße
Michael


----------



## Thomas Lindner (10. November 2003)

Ich habs befürchtet:

Bei der Kreisklasse ( *oberes* Preissegment ) wird es verdamt schwer werden Tutorials im Internet zu finden.

Wenn ich doch was, durch Zufall, finden sollte, dann werde ich mich hier zu Wort melden...


----------



## anobieeins (10. November 2003)

Verstehst Du jetzt warum ich erst mal vorsichtig angefragt habe....

DANKE!

LG
Michael


----------



## haakenson (26. November 2003)

Ich arbeite mit Vektor Works 9.5 und zu der Verbreitung...
in der Schweiz ist es das meistgenutzte CAD, klar wird einem auch in der ETH eingetrichtert, aber egal. Für das Programm brauchst du keine Tutorials
Einfacher gehts nicht. Und zu den verschiedenen Versionen muss ich sagen
wir nutzten im Büro das Architekturmodul, ich benutze aber keine Einziges Werkzeug von dem Modul. Ist voll überfüssig und vom Geld her gesehen ist es auch besser das Basic zu nutzen *g*.
Bezüglich Renderworks und Artlantis.... Das zusammenspiel zwischen VW und Cinema 4d ist einfach genial. Wenn du zum Beispiel nachträglich etwas im CAD geändert hast kannst du das per Updatefunktion in die 3d-Szene übertragen.
Also wenn du auch 3d Angelegenheiten meistern willst würde ich dir eher zu VW-Cinema 4d raten.... ist auch nicht mehr so viel teurer.


----------



## Chrystal Fortnight (16. Dezember 2003)

*Tutorials Vectorworks*

Hallo,

ich bin auch auf der Suche nach Tutorials von Vectorworks und bin auch schon fündig geworden.

Unter:

http://www.extraform.de/download.php

und 

http://www.fh-weihenstephan.de/la/06_skripten/edv/dvfp/dvfp.html#vectorworks

finden sich kleine Tutorials zum Einstieg.

Schöne Grüsse Chrystal


----------



## Chrystal Fortnight (16. Dezember 2003)

*Vector Works Handbuch Innenausbau*

Hallo,

noch eine Wortmeldung von mir.
Falls jemand Interesse an dem Handbuch von Vectorworks hat ist auf der Seite der Uni Cottbus ein Link zur PDF Version dabei.

http://www.archinf.tu-cottbus.de/frameset/frameset_acl.html


Schönen Gruß Chrystal


----------



## alrik (25. Januar 2004)

*Vector Works und Cinema 4D*

@haakenson

Hallo ich habe jetzt ein halbes Jahr sowohl mit Vector Works als auch mit Cinema 4D gearbeitet. Aber in unserem Büro wird immer ein relativ umständlicher Export bzw. Import über Ilustrator von VW in Cinema 4D vorgenommen. Wie funktioniert das mit dem automatischen Einbinden von VW -Dateien in Cinema 4D.

Danke im Voraus  Alrik


----------



## haakenson (26. Januar 2004)

Also für eine nahtlose Einbindung bräuchtest du VW10, Cinema 4d 8
plus das Plugin, dann klappts lückenlos. Schau mal auf der Maxon-page.
Ansonsten würd ichs mit dxf machen. Irgendwo hab ich das schon mal beschrieben, weiss aber nich mehr genau wo. Such mal in den 3d Foren unter dxf. Sorry bin eben grad im Stress und kanns dir nicht suchen, hoffe aber ich konnte dir einen Anhaltspunkt geben.

mfg

haakenson


----------



## alrik (27. Januar 2004)

*VW 10 Cinema 4D 8*

@haakenson
Vielen Dank für deinen Tip. Das importieren funktioniert ansonsten ohne Probleme. Werde es mit dem plugin, unserem neuen VW 10 und Cinema 8 versuchen.
Gruß Alrik


----------



## Heiko Hauser (23. Februar 2004)

*Vectorworks Tutorial rund um 3D-Architektur*

Seit rund zwei Monaten gibt es das "Tutorial Architektur ... Konstruieren Schritt für Schritt", inkl. CD. 
Kostet, glaub ich, 10 Euro und ist über den Distributor Computerworks (Tel. 07621-4018-0) zu bekommen.

Inhalte: Planung eines 3D-Gebäudes mit den 3D-Bauteilen, die VectorWorks-Architektur vorhält. Es werden zusätzlich Arbeitsweisen mit Symbolen, Farbverläufen, usw. erklärt.

Ist sehr gut und kompakt (45 Seiten, viele Screenshots )

Grüße aus Stuttgart
Heiko Hauser


----------



## pyng (30. März 2004)

*VectorWorks Tutorial*

moin 
auf der computerworks seite gibt es noch ein tutorial landschaft
http://www.computerworks.de/download/VectorWorks/Sonstiges/TutLand.pdf

gruss
wim


----------



## Pedalschinder (4. April 2004)

*VectorWorks - Cinema - Plugin*

Habe auf der Maxon Homepage nach dem erwähnten Plugin gestöbert und komme zu dem Schluß, das es wohl eher so etwas wie ein Bundle sein muß, wobei  eine spezielle Version des jeweiligen Programms erworben werden muß, bei der dann das Plugin dabei ist. 
Die Computerworks Seite ist da eher unübersichtlich gehalten...;-)


Wie oder wo jedoch komme ich einzeln an die Plugins heran, sind es überhaupt so unkompliziert handhabbare Plugins, muß man sie erst einzeln teuer kaufen oder kann man sie sich einfach so downloaden bzw. funktioniert das dann überhaupt, wenn ich die nachträglich einfach so in den Plugin-Ordner hineinkopiere?
Und wie verhalten sie sich dann im Gebrauch? 

So, wie es beschrieben wird, funktioniert der "Abgleich" ja sogar in beiden Richtungen, also von Vectorworks nach Cinema und eben auch umgekehrt, wenn in der gleichen Datei in einem der beiden Programme etwas geändert wird...
Klar wäre mir der direkte Export von VW nach C4D vorrangig.
(hab Cinema 4D 8.5 und Vector Works 10.5 installiert...)


Ansonsten kann ich mich der Meinung der anderen nur anschliesssen, das VectorWorks echt nicht so schwierig zum lernen ist; ob es sinnvoll ist, kommt halt darauf an, in welchem Bereich man arbeitet. Ich denke, in der Architektur ist es durchaus verbreitet mittlerweile, insbesondere weil es auch billiger ist als Graphisofts ArchiCAD und im Gegensatz zu Autodesks AutoCAD beispielsweise haben sie auch an uns Leute mit den Apfelrechnern gedacht!


----------



## haakenson (4. April 2004)

Nun wie schon gesagt, habe das Plugin leider nicht, aber ich wollte es mir mal kaufen, und zwar hab ich bei Computerworks angerufen und die haben mir gesagt es kostet (ohne gewähr) 150Fr. weiss jetzt aber nicht mehr, ob das der Preis für die Studentenversion ist. Aufjedenfall ist es nicht kostenlos, aber ich denk mal, das kann man auch über Maxon holen. Aber soviel ich weiss sind das keine speziellen Programm Versionen. Und du erfüllst die Bedingungen. Cinema 8.x + VW 10.x.... Also Telefon an Maxon oder Computer Works und du bist schlauer


----------



## buddy-love (24. November 2004)

hi hast du tutorials für einen der immer nur mit allplan gezeichent hat ,komm nicht richtig voran mit VW !


----------

